# Interesting News Item



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*White rhino to join the exhibit*
Draper trophy hunter who trekked to Africa to bag the beast says the showpiece will help conserve the species
By Brian Maffly
The Salt Lake Tribune

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_7456685?source=rv

Check out the comments.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I read the replies. I saw evidence of a whole lot of people who have no clue about game management nor how hunting HELPS wildlife.

PRO


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

My favorite quote from the article is 

"They deemed they had some surplus rhinos"

Surplus Rhinos, sounds like something you could find at the D.I

Thanks for the article....


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Surplus Rhinos, sounds like something you could find at the D.I


...or some kind of military vehicle sitting in the scrapyard at Smith & Edwards.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a lot more to this story than made it to the news. My neighbor is making the base for the taxidermy display, and I believe is doing the mount of the rhino. The base is a slab from a eucalyptus tree from Australia, that is about 900 years old. While sanding the base, he and his partner seemed to have an allergic reaction to the dust. He was also preparing the horns to be mounted tot he form. After the "allergies" turned in to pneumonia, they did a little bit of investigating and found that the horn had been treated with arsenic prior to leaving Africa, and also after entering this country. Apparently the folks that were to decontaminate the horn prior to its being handled didn't do the job as well as they should have. My neighbor's pneumonia was due to the arsenic exposure, rather that a reaction to some 900 year old pollen trapped in the sap of this eucalyptus stump.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I just love the way these idiots pass judgement on someone they have never met. I have met Mr. Morris and have found him to be a very nice person. Both he and his wife were very cordial and friendly to me while I did some work in their home. I doubt that these folks who are making these statements would treat me as well if I were working in their homes. Probably not. 
I'm also curious to know how much time, money and effort that these detractors have donated to wildlife management and conservation programs. My guess is that it isn't much more than spouting a bunch of worn out cliches and criticizing those who have donated more than the gross national product of some nations.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well said Loke!

PRO


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

There always will be a surplus of individuals who feel they know everything :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

